# mod_rewrite - Backend/Frontend



## ping (14. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Mod-Rewrite:
Versuche verzweifelt eine Regel zu definieren, bei welcher sowohl meine index.php wie auch meine backend.php Datei ansprechbar ist. Die Struktur ist einfach:


/web
/index.php
/backend.php


Das Ziel ist jetzt beim Aufruf von domain.com/ -> Die index.php Datei zu erhalten. Beim Aufruf von domain.com/backend/ -> die backend.php Datei.

Meine momentan letzter Versuch scheiterte wie folgt:

```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
      RewriteEngine On
      RewriteBase /
      RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
      RewriteRule ^backend(*)$ backend.php [QSA,L]
      RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php [QSA,L]
</IfModule>
```

Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar 
Grüsse


----------



## ping (15. April 2011)

Hab mir inzwischen selbst geholfen:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
      RewriteEngine On
      RewriteBase /
      RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
      RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
      RewriteRule ^admin(.*)$ backend.php [QSA,L]

      RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
      RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php [QSA,L]
    </IfModule>
```

Viel Spass damit allen dies brauchen können.
Grüsse


----------

